# [SOLVED] Logon Failure:HELP CANT ACCESS MY MAIN PC ON MY NETWORK!



## xjjeepman1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello all, this seems like a great forum! I recently purchased a new XPS with Vista Home Premium Svc Pk 2 and i also recently attached my printer to it directly via USB. I used to have it on the network (hooked up to my router) but had to many issues with it going offline and not coming back so i switched it back. 

The problem is i cant add the printer to my Laptop (also running Vista Home Premium) (Svc Pk1 though). I always get the error in the attached screen shot; Logon Failure: "The user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer etc." I have all sharing turned on, they are on the same workgroup. I can even access the laptop from my XPS on the network to share files etc. But its only one way, cant access the XPS from the laptop. What gives? I cant play with Local Security settings as it seems Vista Home Premium doesnt have thses. HELP PLEASE!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Logon Failure:HELP CANT ACCESS MY MAIN PC ON MY NETWORK!*

Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer 

If you see this message the following should be done on the computer containing the shared files: 

Download the following and install it 

Windows Server 2003 Resource Kit Tools 
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=4544 

after installation is complete, click on: Start, All Programs, Windows Resource Kit Tools, Command Shell 

Then enter the following commands. (Attention: they are case sensitive.) 

net user guest /active:yes 
ntrights +r SeNetworkLogonRight -u Guest 
ntrights -r SeDenyNetworkLogonRight -u Guest 

The first command enables network access for Guest, the two subsequent ones change two different policies to allow network access for Guest.


----------



## xjjeepman1 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Logon Failure:HELP CANT ACCESS MY MAIN PC ON MY NETWORK!*

Thanks for the reply! Well i installed and ran the commands and as you can see i am either retarded or have no luck whatsoever!

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Program Files\Windows Resource Kits\Tools>*net user guest /active:yes
System error 5 has occurred.

Access is denied.*

C:\Program Files\Windows Resource Kits\Tools>*ntrights +r SeNetworkLogonRight -u
Guest
Granting SeNetworkLogonRight to Guest OpenPolicy:

***Error*** OpenPolicy -1073741790*
C:\Program Files\Windows Resource Kits\Tools>*ntrights -r SeDenyNetworkLogonRight
-u Guest
Revoking SeDenyNetworkLogonRight from Guest OpenPolicy:

***Error*** OpenPolicy -1073741790*
C:\Program Files\Windows Resource Kits\Tools>


----------



## xjjeepman1 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Logon Failure:HELP CANT ACCESS MY MAIN PC ON MY NETWORK!*

Any ideas???


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Logon Failure:HELP CANT ACCESS MY MAIN PC ON MY NETWORK!*

Try these solutions.

http://www.chicagotech.net/netforums/viewtopic.php?t=5047

http://www.chicagotech.net/netforums/viewtopic.php?p=8401&sid=bd57788ea0fbee3b88fc1206bf1279f8


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Logon Failure:HELP CANT ACCESS MY MAIN PC ON MY NETWORK!*

hello xjjeepman1....Pls provide Note Types of both computers, click on Start and type cmd on the black field. From command prompt type ipconfig /all then pls. inform me what the Note Types are. If one is Peer to Peer you might need have to edit the registry.


----------



## xjjeepman1 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Logon Failure:HELP CANT ACCESS MY MAIN PC ON MY NETWORK!*

Ok, quick noob question is it safe for me to post all my ip info? Sorry if im a little skeptical..


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Logon Failure:HELP CANT ACCESS MY MAIN PC ON MY NETWORK!*

Hi...I apologize for the typo error I meant "Node type" not Note type. Yes, you may just post the ipconfig /all my right clicking on the center of the command screen do a Select All then Paste the info here.


----------



## xjjeepman1 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Logon Failure:HELP CANT ACCESS MY MAIN PC ON MY NETWORK!*

This is what i got;


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Logon Failure:HELP CANT ACCESS MY MAIN PC ON MY NETWORK!*

Try turning off the password, see if you're able to connect to the printer:
To disable password protected sharing, do the following:

1.In the Sharing and Discovery section of the Network and Sharing Center window, click the down arrow next to Password protected sharing.

2.Within the Password protected sharing settings, click Turn off password protected sharing, and then click Apply


----------



## xjjeepman1 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Logon Failure:HELP CANT ACCESS MY MAIN PC ON MY NETWORK!*



2xgrump said:


> Try turning off the password, see if you're able to connect to the printer:
> To disable password protected sharing, do the following:
> 
> 1.In the Sharing and Discovery section of the Network and Sharing Center window, click the down arrow next to Password protected sharing.
> ...


OMG YOURE AWESOME IT WORKED! Why did something so simple have to be so complicated!? One question though, does this make my network less secure?? Thanks again!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Logon Failure:HELP CANT ACCESS MY MAIN PC ON MY NETWORK!*

If you use WEP in your network you shd be okay and your windows firewalls, make sure their ON. I'm glad that your issue has been resolved and you are very welcome. Can you pls. close this Thread from the the Thread Tools then select SOLVED?

RD


----------



## xjjeepman1 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Logon Failure:HELP CANT ACCESS MY MAIN PC ON MY NETWORK!*

One last question, why cant i edit this post? I dont see an edit button anywhere and would like to remove my IP info. Thx!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Logon Failure:HELP CANT ACCESS MY MAIN PC ON MY NETWORK!*

You may send a message and inquire to one of the Mods/Admin, see whose currently online, they might be able to help you.


----------

